# (III) Precipitação máxima em Junho de 2011



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 12:41)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Junho de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Junho de 2011
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Junho de 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 12:54)

50,1mm a 100,0mm


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2011 às 13:27)

200,1 a 250mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Ai precipitação, precipitação... 
Somente *50,1mm a 100,0mm* e será nas Ilhas.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2011 às 14:34)

*50,1mm a 100,0mm*

Junho não costuma ser um mês com muita chuva...


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 14:34)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 16:06)

Uma Precipitação de 100,1mm a 150,0mm!!

Estou na esperança do interior ser ainda muito fustigado por trovoadas!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 16:41)

Apesar de nao ser um més por norma muito chuvoso,tenho um feeling que vai ser similar ao de Maio.Aposto *200,1mm a 250mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 17:10)

Umas célulazitas e tal... 100.1 a 150.0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 17:40)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

50,1mm a 100,0mm


----------



## David sf (27 Mai 2011 às 21:25)

200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2011 às 23:52)

deve rondar os 50mm a 100mm, de certo que vai haver instabilidade principalmente no interior


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 12:45)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## F_R (30 Mai 2011 às 14:30)

50,1mm a 100mm


----------



## vinc7e (30 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mai 2011 às 11:17)

Entre *200,1mm* e *250,0mm*, recai o meu palpite.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2011 às 19:41)

Açores: *81,9mm* - Flores.
Madeira: 19,9mm - Lombo da Terça.
Continente: 50,5mm - Beja.

Intervalo vencedor e vencedores: [50,1mm a 100,0mm] - algarvio1980, F_R, Geiras, João Soares, lucitown, Mário Barros, MSantos, ricardop120, stormy


----------

